# Chariot Captain 2 Trailer - used, free, N London



## chthonic (31 Aug 2019)

Front view



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Side view



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Rear view



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Interior



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Harnesses



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Collapsed



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Spare wheel



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019


















Hitch



__ chthonic
__ 31 Aug 2019








Two child trailer with a solid HDPE base so you can wash it out. Front buggy wheels so you can disconnect and wheel it about. One tow arm, two hitches so you can swap between bikes easily. Whole thing folds down for easier storage or bunging in a car. 

Spare wheel that is slightly buckled after a pot-hole incident - LBS trued it as much as they could but bought a replacement, so basically a spare hub/tyre. 

Can take a single child if you position the harness in the middle. 

After years of commuting multiple children to school in this, it’s been in the shed for a year or two and the kids no longer fit in it 
Sad to see it go. 

It’s a bit mottled but still perfectly functional. It has a few minor problems: 

The elastic on the rain cover is no longer tight, and one corner has torn where it is normally anchored down.

Rear push handle foam has split on both sides so it’s tape-wrapped (and actually nicer to hold/push)

Spring clip to end of tow bar is rusty. 

Because of the above, I’m giving it away. 

Pick up (and tow away!) from London, Holloway N7.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2019)

Very generous of you. I gave you a like as you haven't had one for twelve years .


----------



## chthonic (31 Aug 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Very generous of you. I gave you a like as you haven't had one for twelve years .


Ha! Thanks. I’ve not been on here since buying the Thorn tourer has j the hitch photo!


----------



## bikingdad90 (31 Aug 2019)

Can you upload a picture of it flat and would you post it up north as i’m Interested?


----------

